# Weight Watchers



## puddytat

Hey Girls,

I have started weight watchers this week and hoping to lose a few stone for my wedding.

Does anyone know how many propoints there are in a tin of heinz tomato soup, cos it dont actually say in the personal guide?

Any help?


----------



## Squidge

Heinz classic cream of tomato soup is 6pp per can/tin (400g) :)


----------

